# Baby pygmys



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Two baby pygmys born this morning...
Both doing well and feeding strong.
First time this troop has had two alive..
Will get pics up as soon as..
Troop loving it..
siblings loving the carrying....
So funny as there still young themselves..
Good when your given the chance to watch them learning how to be monkeys.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*picture as promised*










picture of two new babies on dad.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

awww, that sounds so cute, being able to watch them all sharing the carrying duties, must be nice to watch a troop interact like that. 

gratz, on the new babies, they timed it in sync. with the geoffs? :gasp:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm sorry but dad's face just says 'arghhh get it of, get it off' with a face of pure shock.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> I'm sorry but dad's face just says 'arghhh get it of, get it off' with a face of pure shock.


Thats a face telling me to get away from his babies.
He may be small but hes up for it...
He puffed and gave the side to side dance...
Hes even protective when his two sons have them.
Follows them all over
Really good dad..
Mums excellent as well.
Cant forget her...
:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

They look like big babies Peter! Glad dad is doing his job :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Excellent news Peter, congratulations!

We've recently had a couple of births this end aswell. I've just taken a load of photo's too! They were playing hard ball though and I mostly got young males flashing their testicles at me whilst the girls hid behind the branches, peeking out!


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Are they monkeys?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

E80 said:


> Are they monkeys?


Yes, the smallest monkey in the world - Pygmy Marmosets


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, the smallest monkey in the world - Pygmy Marmosets


How much do they cost?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

E80 said:


> How much do they cost?


 
To buy or to look after properly?

The answer to both is a great deal of money, time and space. They are certainly not a pet animal, but they are very special animals and us few that get to work with them feel very priviledged indeed!

BTW they are not an animal that you can pop down your local pet shop and buy. Only a tiny handful of people in the UK own them privately, the vast majority are in zoos. An even smaller number of private keepers will sell their animals to 'Joe Public'. In view of this,when they do come up for sale, they are very very expensive and you are likely to never know they were ever available!


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

bothrops said:


> To buy or to look after properly?
> 
> The answer to both is a great deal of money, time and space. They are certainly not a pet animal, but they are very special animals and us few that get to work with them feel very priviledged indeed!
> 
> BTW they are not an animal that you can pop down your local pet shop and buy. Only a tiny handful of people in the UK own them privately, the vast majority are in zoos. An even smaller number of private keepers will sell their animals to 'Joe Public'. In view of this,when they do come up for sale, they are very very expensive and you are likely to never know they were ever available!


Do you have one?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

If you check back.
Bothtrops works with them at the uni.
Anybody that has one should be shot.
They need the company of there own kind.
Quite hard to keep.
Have special diets.
Quite a complex little animal.
Stress if too much open room.
Kind of monkey you need to search for as they hide all the time.
There were pairs on another forum for 5000.
Dont usually see advertised as most go round primate circles.
But as i said before.
Some love small primates and some look on them as a quick buck...
Wouldnt suggest them being a first for a newbie...
Especially with no idea of how to keep correctly...
Theres not a price on any of ours as they have a home here...
Hope this helps...


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> If you check back.
> Bothtrops works with them at the uni.
> Anybody that has one should be shot.
> They need the company of there own kind.
> ...


Cheers 

What do you keep them in?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Heated inside enclsures with outside enclosures.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Mikado and Rafiki are coming along really well.
Mum dad and syblings are doing good with there care.
Mogley the youngest sybling is so funny carrying them.
When he has one he bounds round so full and proud of himself.
When both go to him he goes to the shelved area so as he can crawl along with the both of them.
They are so strong for such small animals..
Will get pictures as soon as poss.
They still are at the stage of burrying there heads in whoever has them.
Shy little critters when really small...
Like to have a peek at you but dont like the idea of you looking at them (LOL)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Another great progress story Peter! I love that Pygmys seem to slyly squint at you when they think they haven't been spotted. Bless


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

We update of pygmy babies.
Fully weaned but still go to dad.
Always off when on CCTV.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> image]image[/URL]
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> We update of pygmy babies.
> ...


In the first picture, it looks like he should be saying "JESUS CHRIST WHATS THAT???" :lol2:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Do people have marmosets monkeys as pets?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

E80 said:


> Do people have marmosets monkeys as pets?


Yip i guess there are.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Aw they are lovely! Out of interest, are you able to interact with them much? Just wondered as you refer to them as a 'troop' whether they accept you or attack you lol


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> Aw they are lovely! Out of interest, are you able to interact with them much? Just wondered as you refer to them as a 'troop' whether they accept you or attack you lol


They are used too us.
Come for treats
mum n dad are less steady than siblings.
But are ok with us...

All our species are like that...
They can go outside if not sure though.


----------

